# Yeti SB130 LR 2021



## YetiRyder217 (Dec 1, 2021)

Iv’e rode the yeti sb130 religiously during 2021 biking season. I live in Golden Colorado and have loved all the awesome front-rang trails readily available. Apex, Dakota Ridge, White Ranch, Mathew Winter’s. I am in the process of converting my 130 (130mm/150mm) to a 130LR (137mm/160mm. Does anyone have shock recommendations? Was thinking of Fox X2 210x55 Paired with a 160mm Fox Grip2 Fork or 160mm Rock Shox Lyrik ultimate. I’m open to new ideas or thoughts!


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

Ext Storia, it doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## YetiRyder217 (Dec 1, 2021)

utmtbrider said:


> Ext Storia, it doesn't get any better than that.


LOK V3?


----------



## utmtbrider (Dec 8, 2020)

YetiRyder217 said:


> LOK V3?


Yep thats the one. Ext makes killer products, fully custom tuned for the rider and bike they are going on. The Era fork would be a good pairing for the shock. It is pretty expensive though.


----------



## mpress (Jan 30, 2012)

The only difference between the stock Yeti SB130 shock and the Lunch Ride version is 2.5mm of stroke. You can simply clip an internal spacer to get the extra travel for free. The Push 11.6 and EXT Storia can both be tuned for the SB130 (LR size only). The Float X2 or Float X are also popular depending on how you like the bike to ride. The fork (Fox 36) is easy to extend to 160mm by swapping the air spring for a 160mm unit. The damper is also an easy upgrade if necessary (Grip -> Fit4-> Grip2). Plenty of details on the Yeti forum if you search within the SB130 thread...









Yeti SB130 Discussion, Performance and Build


The One to rule them all has arrived. This is the most well rounded bike Yeti has ever developed so let's start this discussion with everything SB130 related.




www.mtbr.com


----------

